# Cat keeps missing litter tray



## friar (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi there! 

My cat Alex is a 20 week old silver tabby with gorgeous colourings. His litter is kept in a downstairs toilet that we don't use. He seems to not want to urinate in his litter tray. Sometimes he does, but the majority of the time he will go right next to it even if the tray has been moved to a previously peed on position. 

I know that it's not just him missing as I have caught him squatting literally right next to the tray and unleashing his stream. His faeces generally are in the litter tray, but occasionally stray to anywhere in this downstairs toilet.

As the floor in concrete and not carpet it's not a major issue, but the smell isn't great. 

I was hoping that when he had had his 2nd vaccination and was allowed outside that it wouldn't be a problem due to him doing his business there. However due to circumstances I will be living in a flat for the next year so will need to keep him as in indoor cat and as such will need to sort this problem out pronto!

If anyone has any advice or help it would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks,

Joe.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Some cats like to wee and poo in separate trays - or he would like a covered tray, or the doesn't like the litter you are using (this seems unlikely as he poos there). Make sure you have really cleaned the area with something like SImple solution, normal household products don't get rid of the smells we can't smell a and they are attracted back otherwise. How big is your tray? Maybe he needs a bigger one, deeper one etc.


----------



## friar (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply spid 

The tray is relatively large and a good two or three inches deep.

Would it be correct to say that a product such as Simple Solution would remove the odour completely? Does it deter cats from going there or just remove the smell to stop them from going again?

I might try getting some and perhaps some different litter.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Simple Solution is meant to remove the odor and any stains too. I don't think it has a deterrent property.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

friar said:


> Thanks for the reply spid
> 
> The tray is relatively large and a good two or three inches deep.
> 
> ...


Simple Solution does get good reports on the forum.You could try making your own with this recipe Cat Urine: Clean & Remove Cat Urine in Carpet* FREE Recipe .Another thing to consider,is your boy neutered.He may start spray marking his territory soon ,if he isnt done yet I would get this done asap.He does need to be done before being allowed to go out anyway.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, Joe

There are a number of things you could try. Simple Solution is a must in this instance as a starting point.

Once the area has been thoroughly cleaned, I'd add another litter tray. As someone else said, some cats will not wee and poo in the same tray. I'd suggest a covered one seeing as you already have an open one. This way, he has the choice between the two, so it's not a case of him not liking a particular type. If he shows a marked preference for one or other of the trays, then I'd switch to using all that type.

Thirdly, go to Pets at Home and buy some of their ultra clumping kitten litter that has kitten attract in it. Normally I strongly advise against clumping, particularly for kittens, but this stuff works wonders when kits are reluctant to go in the tray. Sprinkle a good layer of this on top of your own littern, then gradually cut down the amount you use.

Next, how often do you clean your tray? If you're a religious cleaner, ease up a little. Leave a few pee clumps in there so that the smell works with the Kitten Attract to draw him back to go there again. If you don't clean it more than once or twice a week, step up your cleaning a bit, as some cats don't like to go in dirty trays.

When you wipe the pee from the floor before using Simple Solution, use kitchne roll, then put this in the tray where you want him to do his wees. When my kittens were tiny, I used to express their wee onto a baby wipe while they stood in the tray, then let them sniff it and moved their paws in a digging motion to bury it. If he's comfortable enough with it, let him sniff the kitchen roll and help him to bury it in the litter tray, but please don't force this issue. If he fights you, let him go, otherwise the litter trya will be seen as a negative place and avoided all the more.

The other thing you could do is put some plastic sheeting down where he likes to wee. The next time he does, the pee will pool around his feet really quickly. Cats hate wet feet, so this can often put them off going there again, but I'd suggest this as a last resor,t as he may just find a different spot.

The last option is to confine him to the bathroom with his bed, food and water. Cats hate to go to the toilet near to where they eat and sleep, so by givin ghim less space, you'll encourage him to use the tray so that he can hide his toiletting and keep his living space clean. It's advised to wait for two days of no accidents before permitting him entry into the rest of the house again. Re-entry should be one room at a time, and if he toilets inappropriately in that time, it's right back to square 1 and bathroom confinement until he sorts himself out again.

Hope that's given you some ideas.


----------

